

An experiment. - bookshelf
http://blog.wereview.io/post/51722225667/an-experiment

======
actionscripted
For a second there I was thinking the experiment was to see how little
information they could provide and still get people to sign up for their
(rather ambiguous peer-review) service.

~~~
jchook
I seriously thought this as well, and would be interested to see results of
this type of experiment. Kind of like an OBEY GIANT kind of campaign.

------
johnernaut
I'm sorry, but the lack of clear explanation and direction about what the
product actually is does not make me want to give you my email address. If I
were to see this page before first reading your post I'd definitely close the
tab immediately.

------
jchook
forrst.com is essentially that, except they had to get more specific. As a
small operation, you almost have to appeal to a niche or you will have a hard
time finding a clear market.

~~~
bookshelf
interesting, thanks

------
codeulike
Is it a werewolf webcam?

